# Vinyl and Rhinestones on top of DTG



## icon9a (Dec 1, 2011)

I am thinking of outsourcing a few designs to a DTG printer.
I do a lot of bling work with rhinestones and metallic vinyls.

My question is...can you add metallic vinyl and rhinestone embellishments on top of a DTG print using a heat press?
For example I want to have a large frontof shirt image done by a DTG printer and then at my own studio add on the top a metallic vinyl logo and rhinestone accents.

Any help or info is appreciated,
Thanks guys,

Dave.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

So many people already done that. Great idea. Value goes up double plus. You will make much more money than printers.
Make sure design right. Dark you cannot apply on top of ink. Light no trouble at all.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

This image was DTG printed and then Gold Vinyl applied.

Best regards

-David


----------



## icon9a (Dec 1, 2011)

allamerican said:


> So many people already done that. Great idea. Value goes up double plus. You will make much more money than printers.
> Make sure design right. Dark you cannot apply on top of ink. Light no trouble at all.
> Cheers! Beers are on me always.


Thanks so much for the reply:
I am assuming that you cannot apply vinyl and rhinestones over DTG print on a black shirt because there is too much ink laid down, is that right?


----------



## icon9a (Dec 1, 2011)

cavedave said:


> This image was DTG printed and then Gold Vinyl applied.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> -David


I notice that this is done on a black shirt.
Is the vinyl applied ON TOP of the ink or is it placed on the edges of the ink image so it is sticking to the shirt material and not the ink?

The designs I have in mind were going to be mainly on black/dark shirts so it's important to me to know if this really can be done on top of the DTG inks.
I am only wanting to do very limited numbers so it would be too expensive to go down the silk screen printing route.
DTG would be ideal if I could get it too work for me.

Thanks again for the help,

Dave


----------



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

The Vinyl is applied directly on to the shirt, havent tested putting vinyl on DTG ink but doesnt sound like a good idea as it would just make the vinyl more likly to peel off.

Best regards

-David


----------



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

Sorry read the rest of your message, you should be able to knockout the areas of the image that you want to apply vinyl to from the DTG part of the print.

Its pretty streight forward if you have the right software.

Best regards

-David


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Very nicely done! But it's hard to tell from the pic what is the gold vinyl.. Great work though!



cavedave said:


> This image was DTG printed and then Gold Vinyl applied.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> -David


----------



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

The Gold vinyl is everything that isnt White, Red or Green.

Best regards

-David


----------



## icon9a (Dec 1, 2011)

So if I design the shirt in Illy and then remove the part of the design I want to be in vinyl and send the design off to the DTG printer. Then when it comes back cut and weed the vinyl part and then add it to the print, that would work?

My designs are going to be complex with lots of layers to them and covering most of the chest area of the shirts.
Hmm I think I see what you are saying but, I think it would be quite complicated to do.

Maybe I need to re-think the whole idea.

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

WOW! I'm impressed. The registration is amazing, I can't imagine getting the shirt off the DTG and onto the heat press and still maintaining perfect form for registration like that... nicely done!



cavedave said:


> The Gold vinyl is everything that isnt White, Red or Green.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> -David


----------



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

I would like to say thanks, but it was actually done by an ex Cadlink employee who runs a Sign shop in NZ called Paul Lawrance.

Great guy and very god at what he does, It would take me ages to do all that weeding and I dont know if I have a good enough eye to do the alignment. 
Although I am told you learn to do it quite quickly if you do it frequently.

Dave this design was actually all vector so it was very easy to print the DTG part and cut the vinyl, in fact in Signlab it took less than 5 mins to setup it was that easy. Just Control click on the Gold color in the job palette and selected a new Cut layer for it and then sent the original layer off to DTG and cut layer off to a cutter.

As I said its all about having the right software, to do Vinyl cutting you have to have it as a vector. If you have a vector for the vinyl cut its pretty streight forward using it to knock out an area of a bitmap or an area of a vector at least it certainly is in Signlab.

In something like Illustrator it gets a bit more complicated as if working with btmaps and vectors you end up switching between PhotoShop and illustrator to do the same thing.

Best regards

-David


----------



## nenemott (Sep 23, 2007)

what brand of vinyl is it.


----------



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

It was from a company in the UK called Grafityp, part of there Garment Films range.

-David


----------

